
Beyond Machine Learning: Capturing Cause-And-Effect Relationships - laurex
https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2019/01/11/beyond-machine-learning-capturing-cause-and-effect-relationships/
======
cordonbleu
exactly, i refer to this myself as A.L. or ideally artificial sentience. [A.S]
with the proviso: the script or algorithm that simply parses input against a
database is not intelligent, or smart, it is a parser by another name. when a
{insert term} can conduct thought experiments and manipulate the environment
to compare to the thought experiment, that is , IMO an artificial learning.
when a [system] expresses forbodings about being turned off, or upgraded this
is looking like A.S. {artificial sentience]

